# Columnaris Question



## Obsidian (May 20, 2007)

Hello I have a Zebra Danio that has Clumnaris. Stats are:

10 gallon tank set up 6/22/07 fully cycled as of 7/22/07 and 5 Zebra Danios were introduced at this time. 2 Oto cats were introduced 8/8/07 when brown algae arrived (those came from my 20 gallon).
Tank is not planted and does have driftwood. 

Ammonia, nitrite: 0pmm
Nitrate: 5ppm
Ph 7.8
Temp: 80 degrees

Water change: Last one was Sunday at 60% (water was cloudy so I did a larger one than usual) I ended up with 30+ fry in my water change bucket as well, so these guys are continuing to spawn. 
I usually change water in this tank every other week. Water change before the last change was 2 Sunday's prior. I suspect the large water change as the culprit for the disease. 

Feeding: Flakes, bloodworms, shrimp pellets and algae wafers. Not all at once  They get bloodworms 2 times a week and flakes every day they are not fed the worms. They get shrimp pellets once a week and algae wafers anywhere from 1-3 times a week. 

1st noticed symptoms on Tuesday night. I have added melafix Weds and Thurs as a preventative for the other fish. The affected fish is not acting oddly, no clamped fins, no lethargy, no change in eating patterns, continues to chase other fish and they chase him etc. He does have one small white tuft on his lower lip that makes him look a bit pouty. 

I will be treating with Furan as it is the most effective cure from what I have read in my research. I will treat the whole tank due to how highly contagious it is and my unfortunate need to delay treatment based on my work schedule (I work 10-11 hour days and stores are closed by the time I get off and when I first get on). So at this point I am assuming that everyone it infected and hoping that the melafix has helped the other fish fight it off a bit. 

I would like to know if there is any danger in this treatment for my Oto cats, and if so what the best solution for them would be. I do not have anyplace to put them other than the fry tank or my uncycled 100 gallon tank (and good luck finding them again when treatment is done!) The 100 gallon is up and running, but I have done nothing to cycle it. Considering they are so small I am doubtful it will matter as it's not enough of a bioload to harm them. My guess is they would not even be noticed in terms of a cycle. I would worry they would not find food. 

Any help or suggestions would be appreciated. I will be leaving to get the medications in a few hours so I am hopeful for some help before that time. I am considering picking up some other medications while I am out so I am not so up a creek if my fish get sick on a workday! So any ideas on good meds to "keep around" would also be helpful.


----------



## Obsidian (May 20, 2007)

Well okay, I know several of you go to other forums, who knows of a forum where I might be able to get some of the questions answered? Apparently here is not the place. 

I need to know what to do about the Oto cats and I would like to know what are good meds to keep on hand. So a forum of folks who might have answers to those questions is what I am looking for. 

Thanks


----------



## Guest (Jan 20, 2008)

I wouldn't suggest removing the otos, as that's just opening a door to spread the problem. Keep an eye on their under-regions for lesions, etc. Those are often the first signs of columnaris as opposed to the obvious cottony patches.

Meds to keep around: Maracyn I & II, Pimafix and Melafix, 

Columnaris is not a fungus, as you may know and needs to be treated with an antibacterial like Maracyn. I have no experience with Furan, so I can't expound on that.

Lower your tank's temperature to around 75'F. When you get above that range, your tank becomes vulnerable and a better place for columnaris to develop. It doesn't sound like your tank is overstocked; the fry are something to consider, but I wouldn't imagine that they'd do too much harm. Just something to consider. 

What I suggest you do as treatment: Slowly lower your temperature to ~75'F. Do this too quickly, and you're opening the door back up to infection. Treat with Maracyn. Maracyn II, I believe is the one you want to be looking for (Erythromycin). You may consider treating with both Maracyn I & II to be extra safe as other infections may arise during this time. But remember, treating with a range of medications is not recommended. Columnaris is one of those tricky infections that becomes immune to medications


----------



## Obsidian (May 20, 2007)

I will leave the Oto's in the tank. Unfortunately the Furan product (as an anti bacterial) will harm my nitrification bacteria. And I can't afford a hospital tank right now. Well the tank itself would be possible, but the money for the heater and filter is the problem. Eventually I can get this. I am not worried about the fry, they only survive less than a week on average because they are being eaten. The fish spawn constantly.


----------



## Louise163 (Jan 12, 2008)

Columnaris is bacterial.
Melrafix is no good on columnaris.
Columnaris is a fast killer if its a bad strain.
Best meds for columnaris is in the united states in maracyn one and two.

Mouth fungus false name is flexibactor columnaris, it can soon rot the mouth and head away have to act fast to nip it in the bud.


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

If you have a serious disease in a tank, it makes no sense to remove the fish to hospital and leave disease in the tank or to move exposed fish into uninfected tank. You QT so you don't get disease in your tank. You are right that this is not the best place for disease advice. TOS knows his stuff but he's not on all the time. Best bet is to search old post and collect disease links. Keep quick-cure and medicated anti-parasite food.


----------



## Guest (Jan 21, 2008)

To be clear, I mentioned melafix/pimafix as meds to keep around, not that it would work on this infection .

emc is right. Fish with columnaris are best quarantined. I understand you may not have what you need for a QT, but it's really something we should keep around.


----------



## Obsidian (May 20, 2007)

As I stated in my original post: I used the melafix when I didn't have anything else as a preventative help for the other fish. I had no notions that it would "solve" my problem. I did research and in the research it said that Furanase is the only truly effective medication because it treats the fish both internally and externally. But it didn't say if there are fish that can't handle it, such as my Oto cats. Thus I asked the question


----------



## LauraFrog (Jul 25, 2007)

The other fishforums is more active: www.fishforums.net 
Listen to Wilder. (Has cured half my fish to date! haha)


----------

